# Những lý do khiến chị em dễ béo bụng khi bắt đầu có tuổi



## Vietcorset (10/1/19)

_Những hội chứng chuyển hóa, sụt giảm nội tiết tố… là những nguyên nhân khiến phụ nữ lớn tuổi dễ béo bụng. Ngay cả khi chị em có thực hiện chế độ dinh dưỡng hay tập luyện khoa học đi nữa._

Vấn đề phát sinh này bắt buộc phải phụ thuộc nhiều vào các biện pháp đặc thù loại bỏ. Bài viết của _Việt Corset_ dưới đây sẽ chỉ ra những nguyên nhân khiến chị em bị béo bụng khi lớn tuổi. Kèm với đó là những biện pháp để giải quyết tình trạng béo bụng này.

*Nguyên nhân nào khiến phụ nữ lớn tuổi dễ béo bụng?*

_





béo bụng tuổi trung niên_​
Chị em phụ nữ khi có tuổi thường sẽ than phiền là họ không hiểu tại sao. Khi họ ăn ít hay tập luyện mỗi ngày thì vẫn bị béo bụng. Vấn đề tăng cân không thể kiểm soát, mỡ thừa tích trữ nhiều hơn so với thời còn trẻ.

Theo những nghiên cứu thì khi bước vào tuổi trung niên. Phụ nữ thường dễ mắc rối loại chuyển hóa hơn khi còn trẻ. Điều này dùng để ám chỉ nhóm các yếu tố nguy cơ mắc bệnh ảnh hưởng đến một người. Một số ví dụ như: rối loạn đường sẽ gây bệnh tiểu đường, rối loạn tim mạch sẽ gây những bệnh liên quan đến tim mạch, rối loạn đạm sẽ gây ra bệnh gout…

Các rối loạn này thường thấy ở trên phụ nữ có tuổi do chức năng cơ thể bắt đầu suy yếu, hệ tuần hoàn kém. Người mắc hội chứng này thường có nguy cơ bị tích mỡ cao, béo bụng. Tăng cân không kiểm soát dù ăn ít hay có vận động thể thao.

Bên cạnh đó, sự suy giảm hormone sinh dục nữ estrogen, một loại hormone giảm hàm lượng cholesterol bảo vệ thành mạch và tim. Cũng là nhân tố khiến phụ nữ lớn tuổi khó kiểm soát mỡ thừa và dễ bị mất dáng. Khi cơ thể bắt đầu bước vào thời kì mãn kinh. Sự giảm sút nhanh chóng của estrogen sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến nhiều cơ quan trong cơ thể.. Có thể nói đến như gây rối loại chuyển hóa đường, calcium gây thừa cân béo phì và đái tháo đường….

*Những giải pháp giúp kiểm soát mỡ bụng và giữ dáng cho chị em trung niên*

Chị em nên khám sức khỏe định kì, vận động thường xuyên, ăn uống hợp lý và lựa chọn giải pháp giảm mỡ đặc thù. Những biện pháp này là cách giúp chị em lớn tuổi kiểm soát mỡ thừa và giữ gìn vóc dáng cũng như đảm bảo sức khỏe.
Bước vào tuổi 40-50 tuổi chị em nên đi khám sức khỏe định kì ít nhất là một lần mỗi năm. Nhằm kiểm soát và phát hiện sớm nhất nguy cơ bệnh tật. Nhất là những căn bệnh tiềm ẩn do béo bụng, thừa cân.

Chị em cần xây dụng thói quen vận động thể lực cho bản thân. Tùy tình trạng sức khỏe mà chọn cho mình những bài tập khác nhau nhưng phải luôn duy trì thường xuyên. Ngoài ra phải tuân thủ nguyên tắc ăn uống, giảm bớt thực phẩm chế biến từ tinh bột và mỡ động vật. Thay vào đó là ăn nhiều rau củ quả, cá và thịt nạc,…lưu ý là không được sử dụng thuốc giảm cân vì có thể để lại hậu quả khó lường cho sức khỏe.

Các phương pháp giảm mỡ bụng bằng gen nịt bụng latex là một gợi ý. Dành cho những trường hợp đã thực hiện nhiều phương pháp giảm mỡ, giữ dáng mà không đạt hiệu quả. Nhất là những người mắc chứng rối loại chuyển hóa rất khó giảm cân.

*Giảm 7-10cm mỡ bụng chỉ sau một tháng sử dụng gen nịt bụng latex*
Phương pháp giảm eo bằng gen nịt bụng latex luôn luôn hiệu quả với bất kì chị em nào có tình trạng béo bụng. Từ trước sinh, sau sinh hoặc đã vào tuổi trung niên. Sản phẩm được thiết kế phù hợp với nhiều tình trạng cơ thể và khả năng hoạt động hàng ngày.

_



_
_Gen nịt bụng Latex Slim – Giải pháp cho việc béo bụng tuổi trung niên_​
_Gen nịt bụng Latex Slim 101_: Thiết kế với 4 xương thép, dẻo, mảnh. Phù hợp với chị em mới làm quen với phương pháp giảm béo bụng. Hoặc cho người muốn áp dụng kèm với phương pháp tập thể thao để tăng hiệu quả
_Gen nịt bụng Latex Slim 102_: Thiết kế với hệ thống 13 xương thép, tăng khả năng siết eo tối đa, định hình cột sống. Dành cho chị em bỉm sữa hoặc ngồi văn phòng ít vận động.
_Gen nịt bụng Latex Slim 200_: Giảm béo bụng toàn diện, từ phần mỡ lưng, mỡ bụng, mỡ nách,…Phù hợp với mọi đối tượng muốn giảm mỡ thân trên.
Sản phẩm hoạt động dựa trên cơ chế định hình và tích nhiệt. Các xương thép giúp ép chặt các mô mỡ lại với nhau, lớp cao su thì sinh nhiệt đốt cháy vùng mỡ này. Trả lại vòng eo thon chỉ sau một thời gian sử dụng. Gen nịt bụng Latex Slim được Việt Corset sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại. Đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng quốc tế ISO9001, thân thiện với cơ thể và làn da.


----------

